# consumer/home use spray insulation



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

so I saw on another post I saw the site www.foamitgreen.com which seems to be pretty decent, but I was just wondering if anyone had experience with them or any other similar websites? any others to recommend? The price seems pretty good, especially considering the vapor barrier, air seal and R value, but I figured its always good to ask for advice and experience.

Thanks


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I used the Foam It Green last fall and I was very happy with it. 

As far as the website goes, I didn't have any problems. I ordered it and paid with a credit card. Shipping was $97 from Chicago to my house. UPS brought it to my door 2 days later. I didn't expect it to get here that fast.

When I had a couple questions, I called and they were very helpful. 

If you order it, make sure you watch the video to see how to use it. Then read the directions before using it. 

I found it helpful to order an extra bag of tips. I think they include a bag if you buy the big tanks, but if you don't use the nozzle for 30 seconds, you have to replace the tip because the foam hardens up inside of it after that 30 seconds. So the extra bag came in handy.

The tips are very easy to replace. They just snap on to the nozzle. I ended up using most of the ones I ordered because part of the time I was working at the top of a 17' ladder and had to stop long enough to climb down, move it and get back up there. 

I was a little intimidated by it at first, but it's really very simple to use. 

It makes a bit of a mess, so cover EVERYTHING with plastic before you start. It doesn't come off of anything it comes in contact with. The foam can be scraped off, but it leaves a residue behind. 

Oh, if you're going to be climbing a ladder, don't wear the shoe covers that come with the kit.

Hope this helps.

Barb


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

I used a tigerfoam spray kit and I have no complaints about the product itself. Works as advertised. You will make a mess. You need the respirator and probably goggles. Old clothes are a must. Don't get it on your skin. My only "complaint" is that there is a lot of prep work before you spray . For instance, I did my rim joist in the basement. I had to clean and vacuum every sq in of the thing. You have to have a clean surface. Hindsight being 20/20, I would have just used XPS rigid foam and cans of spray foam. Regardless of my little personal quirks/second guessing, if you have odd shaped areas to spray, spray foam is a good alternative. Make sure the cannisters are up to the correct temp and away you go.


----------

